# Enfant refuse de manger, ne s'assoie pas et joue tout le temps



## Nounou31 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour  à tous , je viens d'accueillir  un enfant de deux ans , nous somme en période d'adaptation,  le petit s'assoie 2 seconde seulement,  veut jouer tout le temps ,est ce que qqun a eu le MM cas , comment  avez vous fait  svp.
Cdlt


----------



## Griselda (16 Août 2022)

Je dirais que s'il joue c'est qu'il va bien!

S'il refuse de manger c'est sans doute qu'il n'a pas faim ou bien est trop excité par tous ces nouveaux jouets qu'il brûle de découvrir. Rassure le, explique lui qu'il aura encore le temps de jouer avec après le repas mais que là tu souhaite que comme les autres il vienne s’asseoir pour partager ce temps de repas. Il va être important aussi qu'il ait du temps pour jouer AVANT de passer à table, si vous êtes en adaptation propose un horaire en veillant à ce qu'il arrive chez toi au moins une heure avant de passer à table.
Tu peux aussi demander aux PE comment se passent les repas chez lui. Pour peu qu'à la maison les Parents ne prennent jamais vraiment le repas avec leur enfant et l'ont habitué à picorer ici et là ça serait une piste. Il faudra alors lui expliquer que chez toi tout le monde s'assieds pour manger ENSEMBLE.

J'ai eut il y a fort longtemps un petit qui ne passait pas plus de 4 secondes assis au même endroit mais c'était le cas également lors des jeux. Il m'a fallut lui apprendre à se canaliser avec autant de douceur, que de fermeté et aussi d'encouragement en lui montrant que j'étais très présente pour lui. C'était un petit d'une très grande intelligence mais qui semblait déborder de lui même. Il mangeait très vite aussi mais mangeait.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Août 2022)

Bonjour 

Vous êtes en adaptation faut lui laisser le temps aussi de s habituer à ce nouveau environnement et les règles


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Août 2022)

Bonsoir et bien je dirais que si il est ainsi çà doit être pareil chez lui y a pas de raison sinon qu'il ne reste pas assis pour déjeuner !!! les PE laissent tout faire à leur enfant ... mon petit mangeait sur les genoux de ses parents il a essayé avec moi mais çà a été vite réglé ... je l'ai depuis ses 3 mois donc il me connait tata ne cède jamais qd elle dit quelque chose on écoute (vieilles méthodes qui fonctionnent si si je vous assure et je n'ai pas de fouet😉 ...) donc les PE m'ont avoué qu'ils l'avaient remis dans sa chaise de bébé car il se sauvait aussi c'est peut-être une piste à explorer avec ce petit au moins il ne pourra pas se sauver ... il faut lui expliquer qu'il y a un temps pour jouer dormir et manger ... il peut très bien comprendre ... j'ai eu des enfants arrivés chez moi vers 2 ans et jamais de soucis pareils ... nouvelle génération de parents et d'enfants ...


----------



## nounoucat1 (17 Août 2022)

Non mais on rêve la ? Vous dîtes un petit de 2ans .et  bien il faut lui dire que chez nounou on mange assis. S'il ne peut pas comprendre lui demander s'il préfère manger dans une chaise haute.
Et demander aux parents ou ce petit mange chez eux ? Pas devant un écran j'espère. 
Même avec les jeunes parents en général on s'assoit à table non ?


----------

